# my new toy



## georgiarevolver (Dec 28, 2010)

this is my ruger sp101, came with the houge grips on it, i switched them out to the standard grips with custom cherry burl inserts


----------



## talldrink (Dec 21, 2010)

*good lookin gun*

I've always liked the looks of the sp


----------



## georgiarevolver (Dec 28, 2010)

thanks, yeah its definitly my favorite revolver


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

Suhweeet!
Eli


----------

